# Farewell to 97.1 Free FM/ Fm Talk



## Captain Howdy (Feb 20, 2009)

Today is the last day of the famous 97.1 FM Talk (formly known as Free FM), the only FM radio talk station. The hosts included at one point, Howard Stern, but beyond him, Adam Corolla, Frosty Stilwell, Heidi Hamilton, Frank Kramer, Tom Leykis, and Tim Conway Jr. Probably -the- most star-packed line up on radio. As I said, today is the last day to enjoy it, the east coast cannot enjoy it any more, and I'm listening to the last 1 hour and 45 minutes of the station as we speak. 

FHF had a wonderful, tearful goodbye, and Tom is keeping his usual conservative self. Even challenging Frank Kramer to prove the things he said on the last moments of FHF, but if you have no idea what I'm talking about, then all this really doesn't matter (insert QFT here).

This was a radio station that actually mattered, not one of those unheard-of, nameless radio stations that goes off the air, and a select group of people bitch and moan. This was a #1 radio station in prime demographics, as well as I mentioned how star-studded the station is. 

I've listened since 2003, almost every day since, I have listened, loved, and enjoyed. Tom Leykis (Leykis 101) was also a major influences for me to come out of the closet. FHF provided ridiculous amounts of laughs and stupid moments to laugh at, as well as humourous information/news, and overall, great radio to kickback and listen to. Tom provided much-needed information for guys everywhere, to help them become men, and not the pansys you see - ala the Ryan Seacrest following. 

I wish all of them farewell, and I hope that you have listened to them, enjoyed them as I have, also bid them farewell, because they've earned it, and they deserve it for providing the entertainment they have been for years.

In the words of Frank Kramer: I have now listened to the whole show.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 21, 2009)

Radio station went off the air, oh well. How_ terrible._


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Radio station went off the air, oh well. How_ terrible._



Shut up, you fucking dink.

I would have commented, but I never listened to this station.

I hate that radio is dying...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 21, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Radio station went off the air, oh well. How_ terrible._



I understand that you probably don't care for radio, but the level of significance that THIS radio station went off the air is huge. This isn't a select audience, this isn't an unheard-of radio station, this was a HUGE radio station with millions of fans, and HUGE, respectable names. It's like a bunch of huge hit tv shows, targeted at males between 18 and 45 just went off the air. That's a pretty fucking big audience.


----------

